# Older child Minding a younger child?



## roro123 (4 Mar 2010)

Hi.

What is the legal age in Ireland for a sibling to mind a younger sibling, for example a few hours, or overnight? For example could a 14 year old child mind a 4 year old sibling . 14 year old is quite mature and independent and trustworthy. I'd rather know the legality rather than the ethical/moral answers. Not too comfortable with having responsibility shoved on the 14 year old, but just curious about the law in this area.

Cheers
Roro123


----------



## Bronte (5 Mar 2010)

I don't believe there is a law on this.


----------



## neady (5 Mar 2010)

HI roro, I don't think there are any laws regarding what age a child can babysit. But if it helps, I have a 14 year old and a 4 year old. The 14 year old is very mature and responsible but I would not leave her to babysit my 4 year old. I think it is an awful reponsiblity to thrust upon a child. I will of course review the situation again in a year or so.


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Mar 2010)

You know your child best so I'd say if you trust them go for it. I babysat at age 14 and younger for local families (as I'm sure lots of people on here did) so I don't see any problem with it at all. There's no legal age for babysitting as far as i'm aware.


----------



## j26 (5 Mar 2010)

For babysitting, the main questions are how mature the older child is, and how close at hand help is if there is a problem.  

A 14 year old "should" be fine to look after a 4 year old.

Overnight, I'd want an adult.


----------



## sam h (5 Mar 2010)

I definately wouldn't leave a 14year old overnight with a four year old, but assuming they are mature, capable of coping in an emergency, doesn't normally fight with sibling,  can get hold of you or a trusted neighbour very quickly - I'd certainly think it would be OK for a few hours.

I babysat from when I was 13. Stuck signs in local shops.  Most parents would get me to come around during the day to meet and play with the kids.

But I remember one family asked to to come around at 6.00 (1st time ever there-I assumed it was to meet the kids).  They left.  No phone numbers, kids had never meet me before, no instructions on bed routing etc and they didn;t come back until 2.30 in the morning & let me walk home alone (about a mile away).  Never babysat for them again & I got very clear about what I expect from the parents in future!


----------

